

CodeKit: THE Mac App for Web Developers - simonhamp
http://incident57.com/codekit/

======
JonnieCache
So basically it's guard(1) and livereload(2) with a cocoa gui. I somehow don't
feel that mertis the title.

I suppose thats all well and good for $10. Kudos as always for shipping
something useful.

(1) <https://github.com/guard/guard>
<https://github.com/guard/guard/wiki/List-of-available-Guards>

(2) <http://livereload.com/>

~~~
dmix
Yep, in a rails app you could replicate the functionality with guard within a
couple of minutes.

Maybe its targeted at web designers?

~~~
JonnieCache
Guard is in no way dependent on rails. It is a generic system for binding to
filesystem events.

But yes, I can see that there is a decent market for this in the command-line
illiterate, but I can't imagine that there is much crossover between that
group and users of less/sass/coffescript/jslint.

------
wazoox
Too bad it's Lion-only. I guess that most people still stick to Snow Leopard
(I'll do, heard way too many horror stories).

~~~
teilo
In the printing industry, there are still too many tools that require Rosetta.
In some cases the _installer_ requires Rosetta, even when the binaries are
universal, because some penny-wise pound foolish company refused to upgrade
InstallerVise. I really wish Apple offered a Snow Leopard option on new
machines.

